# Photos of a Youngster.



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Thought some might want to see photos of my latest youngster. Very interesting colors.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*More Photos*

Here are a couple more, she is a Janssen down off some of our Foundation Bloodlines.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh Wow, Ellen! A REDHEAD and Pij after my own heart!! What a beauty she is!

Would like to see a picture when she's an adult too!  

Many thanks for taking the time to post!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who thinks she a real beauty!  )


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll send you a box today and it can be on it's way next week. LOL  
Isn't that what's called a Mosaic? VERY pretty and unusual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

awesome  I would call that one jackpot ,just because you hit that jackpot with that baby hehe


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

That's what it is a MOSAIC...The name is given by geneticist to an unexpected and still not understood arrangement of color,pattern,and design.It may be patchwork,or crazy-quilt,design or the bird may be divided down the middle,each side of different color and pattern.The Mosaic violates the ordinary rules of inheritance of color and pattern.Dr.Hollander theorizes it is caused by two sperms instead of one entering the ovum. A mosaic will not breed mosaic's but can breed either or the colors that it shows. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful youngster, Ellen. You BETTER share pics when she is all grown up, cause now we are all curious as to what she will look like then.  

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I hve to agree with everyone, this is a mosaic, and a particularly beautiful one. This bird will be a stunning adult bird.
Daryl


----------



## Lofty Pigeon (Jun 12, 2007)

I love this kind of thing. Very cool. I breed budgies and there is a very rare mutation that is also split down the middle that's blue on one side and green on the other. It's not supposed to happen and in budgies the mutation is called Half Sider.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just love the colors. What an unusual and pretty youngster.
I have never seen a read head baby.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow, that bird is an absolute beauty. Mosaics are so rare. It will be exiciting to see how this little one grows. Wonderful colors! Congratulations on breeding such a special bird. Keep sending pictures as it matures.

Margarret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like, a little bit of this and a little bit of that...or, two birds in one.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone, she is quite amazing looking, the nest mate is the same as the mealy half and all the other youngsters from this pair have been one blue and one mealy. I will take pictures again when she is ready to wean, I think it is a little hen but time will tell, I was surprised at the mosaic color coming out, this is the first in 8 youngsters from the parents with this coloring, will post more in a week or so.

Ellen


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

That baby is beautiful, I love the colors and markings. You can send h/her to me, I'd take this little one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> That baby is beautiful, I love the colors and markings. You can send h/her to me, I'd take this little one in a heartbeat.


HEY!!! I WAS FIRST!!!    
Just kidding............... (not)


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Ok Renee! lets flip a coin, you want heads or tails, (LOL).


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellen, this baby is drop dead gorgeous. Never saw anything like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Ok Renee! lets flip a coin, you want heads or tails, (LOL).


heads..........no tails........no heads.........no tails..........oh, crap.......I'll take tails.............LOL


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Lineage Information*

I wanted to share with those that are interested the lineage of this youngster.

*This Youngster has some of the best blood lines available, and the line has proven to be great racers and breeders for us.*

*Sire: AU 06 R&E 280*
"Silver King” Bred for Stock. This is the last youngster off of our great breeding hen 0324 "Silver Magic". She is the dam of many great racers and breeders. 

*Dam: AU 06 R&E 229*
Bred for Stock. This youngster is off of our great breeding hen 0324 "Silver Magic". She is the dam of many great racers and breeders.

*Grand Sire on Both Sides: IF 99 GSS 363*
"Magic Man" Foundation Cock:
Sire of: First Place Champion Young Bird 2000. Fourth Place Champion Young Bird 2000. And AU 01 OLY 1120 three times first, And Champion old bird 2002
Sire of: 1646 First Place Combine winner at 276 miles 2004 series.
AU R&E 156, 3rd place Lou McElroy One Loft Race (Lou Race) from 188 miles.
AU R&E 157 Seventh place Lou race from 169 miles in 2005.
Third place Central Valley Combine 158 mi.
This is one of our Foundation cocks and has bred many race winners and excellent breeders for R&E Lofts.

*Grand Dam on Both Sides: 0324 CU 97*
0324 CU 97 "Silver Magic":
Very nice, exceptional hen, she is the Dam of Oregon State Winner, and other winners for R&E Lofts with multiple Cocks including:
AU TUL 1627 1st place Combine at 276 miles, and 
AU TUL 243 1st place Combine at 600 miles. 

You will find in the Pedigree of this youngster the following:

*AU 95 LRM 7217 - Son of the "CLINTON COCK" and "CONTINENTAL LADY"*

*IF 96 GSS 1809 - Daughter of:
"WITOGER" 720 - Grandson of "Continental Class"*
UPC outstanding old bird 1994.
Third American Ace old bird 1994.
First Comb. 250 miles 1006 birds.
Third Comb 250 miles 686 birds.
Fifth Comb 250 miles 709 birds.
Fifth Comb 250 miles 1114 birds.
Seventh Comb 200 miles 744 birds. 
Seventeenth Comb 300 miles 1154 birds. 

GB 94 J 42014 - Bred by Clwyd Lofts of North Wales. 
Great Grandson of the legendary breeder for the Janssen Bros. Oude Merckx 21x1st. 

GB 94 J 42224 - Bred by Clwyd Lofts of North Wales.
Great Grand daughter of a full sister to the world famous "ROOD APPIE".

This youngster has it all going for it and as you can see we have flown this line to all distances and they have proven to be exceptional birds. 

I wanted to share with those interested some of the background on this family.

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> heads..........no tails........no heads.........no tails..........oh, crap.......I'll take tails.............LOL


No Way! I was actually first because I saw the photos last night and immediately asked when Ellen was sending it to me  

Just am amazing bird!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Whew, after reading her pedigree, this is truly a royal bird.

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> No Way! I was actually first because I saw the photos last night and *immediately asked when Ellen was sending it to me *
> 
> Just am amazing bird!
> 
> Terry


You got any proof of that?????? LOL............I know, Ellen will back you up huh? 
Mary Ann, don't think we stand a chance here..........


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

that bird very unique.2 color wing!!!! wondering one is short distance wing and other long distance!!!!!????????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1pigeon said:


> that bird very unique.2 color wing!!!! wondering one is short distance wing and other long distance!!!!!????????


Then it would fly crooked!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Then it would fly crooked!!



No, it'd fly in circles  . It would definitely be a homing pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> You got any proof of that?????? LOL............I know, Ellen will back you up huh?
> Mary Ann, don't think we stand a chance here..........


LOL! My post went to Ellen at 11:16 PM Pacific Daylight Time last night!  
Seriously, I'm pretty sure Ellen is keeping this one at least for a good while and has someone in mind for it (not me) if she decides to place it.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellen, with her pedigree, she should do wonders for your loft BUT she is so darn pretty I would be tempted to keep her in and just admire her.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

There are updated photo's posted on this thread at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=218397

Ellen


----------



## Racing.Homer (Aug 24, 2007)

*nice mosaic*

I've only seen one in real life... this is the second time I've seen a picture of one ... very rare .. they don't follow any genetic rules... Is it a pure racing homer? Did you get a band on it?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes it is a pure racing homer, see pedigree above. 

Yes it is banded, see link to pictures above and in one you can see his band.

The odds of breeding one is aproximately 1 in 16000, very rare indeed.

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*A real show stopper !*

Ellen,

Very interesting color pattern. Now what exactly would one put on the race entry form as to color ?.... ....I could hear it now...ah...silver...no red bar....no blue bar.....???? 

This bird would create a lot of interest in a show under the racing pigeon catagory. Then your family line would show both race winners and show winners !  

Very beautiful, thank you for sharing this photo with us.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Warren,

Thanks, the official color of this bird is a Mosaic and yes they do bring up a lot of questions from people of what to call them, most are very interested and want to show the birds.

Ellen


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

i need to make one of his kind of pigeon >how????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI ELLEN...

How is your Mosaic doing? A HEN or COCK? Do you still have him/her???

A name???

Nosey members need to know!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kiss said:


> i need to make one of his kind of pigeon >how????


You still can't purposely make or breed a mosaic .. it just isn't possible. Check your other thread and the links in it.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the first I'm seeing this thread (and the pictures in the associated link above) and really look forward to an update. Just a beautiful, stunning bird! All I can say (on one cup of coffee at least  ) is WOW -- and more please


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, haven't had much time for keeping up on the computer, seems to be busy year round anymore for me. I will try to get a picture of him now as an adult, he is still just as beautiful. It's a Boy  

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I, and I KNOW I'm not alone, will be EAGERLY awaiting an updated picture of such a stunning pij!!

WHAT IS HIS NAME???

Are you using him for breeding? You don't take the chance of letting him fly do you??? I would really be concerned with such a rare bird...

Hugs and scritches

Shi


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry no name for him, and he is not out flying now only because none of my birds are out flying. He was a late hatch and so he did not get the training the other's did.

Will get the picture of him shortly.

Ellen


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing them.MMMMMMMMMMMMMM...................They look weirdly cool.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

She is, as they say, Red, white, and blue!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the link to the Thread with his Newest Photo's.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22091

Post #29 and #30 are the newest taken 02/10/2008

Thanks,

Ellen


----------

